# M. Low vs. Chelsea



## Johnny_Chaos

Greetings,
I'm hoping to find some information about a ships clock I picked up at work (I manage a thrift store). Mainly, I'm curious as to why I can barely find any information on it, everything seems geared towards the Chelsea clocks. Secondly, the key that came with it is too large. It can still wind but I don't want to damage anything. Basically, it's nearly identical to this one, just says "M.Low" instead of "Chelsea Clock Co. Boston"


----------



## Somewhere else

Johnny_Chaos said:


> Greetings,
> I'm hoping to find some information about a ships clock I picked up at work (I manage a thrift store). Mainly, I'm curious as to why I can barely find any information on it, everything seems geared towards the Chelsea clocks. Secondly, the key that came with it is too large. It can still wind but I don't want to damage anything. Basically, it's nearly identical to this one, just says "M.Low" instead of "Chelsea Clock Co. Boston"


M.Low stands for Max Low. His firm might very well still exist. Both Wakmann and Waltham clock still exist, so why not? According to "Military Timepieces" by Whitney, published by the AWI Press, Max Low came to the USA in 1910 and opened up a shop down the street from my grandfather's house at 44 Fulton Street. In 1962 he purchased the well known chronometer firm of T.S. & J.D.Negus.

"Military Timepieces" devotes all of page 303 to Max Low's clocks along with photos. You might try checking out a copy from the AWCI library.


----------



## river rat

A mart I went to a few month ago we were talking about M.Low clocks becouse some one I know was selling one at the mart he had a 24hr chelsea and a M.Low ships clocks are all he deals with he love's Chelsea clocks and is the best when it comes to repairing them or just a service.M.Low was a sub contractor durring the World War 2 the US Navy needed a lot of clocks for the Navy and Maritime Commission and they got a contract for ships clocks most were for the Maritime Commision.They mite be rare since there are less of them the person that told me all this info sells most of he M.Lows he get's he only perfers Chelsea's in his collection.I bought the 24 hrs Chelsea fully service so far it's keeping good time.


----------



## dandtpa

I own the same clock you described. If you take the clock out of its housing (easy to do...just remove the three screws and round rail) you will see a "ships wheel" stamp with M Low, New York engraved inside the wheel. The serial number was below the ships wheel and starts off with a letter followed by six numbers. What I found so far is M. Low Instrument Company was founded in New York. It is not sure if they were actual clock makers, but evidence leads me to believe they were just wholesale suppliers to the Navy. It is possible that Chelsea may have been a sub-contractor for M. Low and manufactured some clocks for them, although no records exist.
It appears that my clock (possible yours?) was made in the 1940-1944 era. Hope that helps a little. I'm still trying to find the history of mine (actual manufacture)


----------



## aleeza

A basket makes more sense and the overall style is certainly french. For value or an estimate of price to pay you should peruse closed auctions on Ebay. For the past few years I've not had much luck finding reasonably priced clocks in decent original condition at house or estate sailes. This may be a deal if you like the price. Be sure to check the case over closely for missing parts or chipped marble. Also make sure the movement is complete.


----------



## TixTox

aleeza said:


> A basket makes more sense and the overall style is certainly french. For value or an estimate of price to pay you should peruse closed auctions on Ebay. For the past few years I've not had much luck finding reasonably priced clocks in decent original condition at house or estate sailes. This may be a deal if you like the price. Be sure to check the case over closely for missing parts or chipped marble. Also make sure the movement is complete.


What? Your reply doesn't seem to go along with what was posted above.


----------

